# bought my first hand gun



## ShadowWalker (Feb 16, 2010)

I bought it on Friday and got to bring her home last night. Illinois and its silly laws... Anyways, Springfield XD 40 tactical with three mags, original case and holster for $390 out the door. Wasn't used much by the previous owner. Only thing is he either kept or lost the speedloader and mag holster. Not to concerned about the mag holster, as we can't carry here, but I need to pick up a loader cause those last two rounds are a pain to get in there.


----------



## Brine (Feb 16, 2010)

Nice...that should handle the carp.


----------



## Jim (Feb 16, 2010)

Very nice man! Good luck with it. Let us know how it shoots.


----------



## ShadowWalker (Feb 17, 2010)

I'm itching to get to the range. The nice part is my dad and I can go together to shoot. The downside is I think I am gonna have another addiction. I'll probably have an AR soon =P~


----------



## switchback (Feb 17, 2010)

Congrats and your your right about it becoming another addiction. LOL


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Feb 18, 2010)

nice'n! Ive got the same one just w/ a polished barrel

i know what'cha mean about those last 2 rounds. It will soften up a bit with time but not much

check out xdtalk.com you'll find ya a speed loader

you'll love it when you get to the range. I can usually outgroup everybody there, that extra inch on the barrel helps out abunch


----------



## Specknreds (Feb 18, 2010)

I have the Bi-tone XD 40 Tactical. I have close to a 600 rounds down pipe with no failures what so ever. I did replace the guide rod with a tungsten guide rod. It took some of the snappyness out of it allowing you to get back on target just a little faster.


----------



## ShadowWalker (Feb 19, 2010)

I actually really like the OD/polished version, but we don't get our discount on new guns. And we happened to have the used one I bought. We do have the ability to order directly from some manufacturers at a rather big discount, Springfield being one of them, but it still wasn't nearly the deal I got on this one.

I did buy my Supernova straight from Benelli though at a good discount. Now if only one of the manufacturers would pony up and give us a steal on an AR :roll:


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Feb 19, 2010)

> I did replace the guide rod with a tungsten guide rod. It took some of the snappyness out of it allowing you to get back on target just a little faster



where'd ya pick that up?



> I did buy my Supernova straight from Benelli though at a good discount



how do ya like it? ive been pondering on them for my next'n


----------



## Quackrstackr (Feb 19, 2010)

ShadowWalker said:


> Now if only one of the manufacturers would pony up and give us a steal on an AR :roll:



Production is barely keeping up with demand so good luck with that one. :lol: 

Nice pistola! Too bad you guys can't carry. I just picked up my CCW renewal yesterday.


----------



## Nevillizer (Feb 19, 2010)

That's a good deal. I used to have one of the 9mm before Springfield bought out the Croatian company that makes them. Very reliable and easily maintained. Good choice.

On the discounts, and the carrying issue, you can always move to TX.


----------



## Specknreds (Feb 19, 2010)

Loggerhead Mike said:


> > I did replace the guide rod with a tungsten guide rod. It took some of the snappyness out of it allowing you to get back on target just a little faster
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I's a Don's Guide Rod. I can not find the website. A guy at work was ordering one and I asked him to order me one also so we could save a little on the shipping. I'll ask him Monday. I found stainless ones everywhere. A stainless will help, but the Tungsten is a little heavier.


----------



## wolfmjc (Feb 19, 2010)

Nice , love the .40 i have a glock 27 and a walther Qa .40 on layaway... you should take a look at the s&w MP15 I love mine!


----------



## BassBlaster (Apr 28, 2010)

Get the Uplula mag loader. I absolutely hate the one that came with my XD's. The stock one has grooves so it can attach to a rail on the mag pouch and its right where you put your thumb to work it. Tears my thumb up everytime I go to the range.

You can pick up that guide rod about anywhere. Try PistolGear, Springer Precision, Powder River Precision.

Powder River sells about anything imaginable for XD's and XDm's and dose really great custom work. I'm gettin ready to send them my XDm 9 for some trigger work and competition sights.


----------



## nathanielrthomas (May 6, 2010)

Nice gun bro. I just got a XD9SC and I love it. I just added a few accessories. The speed loader is nice, you should be able to get one off ebay for around $20. Its well worth it. Definately takes the stress off the fingers. Thats a good price you got too. Congrats.


----------

